# barbell shrugs



## mshelton (Dec 12, 2011)

any differance in narrow grip to wide grip?


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 12, 2011)

In results? Nope.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 12, 2011)

mshelton said:


> any differance in narrow grip to wide grip?



6"


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 13, 2011)

I just walk up and grab the bar, then shrug. Whatever grip feels natural to me.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 13, 2011)

Deja Vu said:


> I just walk up and grab the bar, then shrug. Whatever grip feels natural to me.



same here.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 13, 2011)

It all depends on what works best for you and the level of your development today..I used to like them close but now I feel and see them working better wide. But overall I prefer dumbell shrugs very very heavy and low reps . Whatever works for you bro but sometimes it takes a while to find out exactly what that is so try all grips and dumbells .


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 13, 2011)

I love dumbell shrugs and barbell anyway I do em. I don't shrug as often as I would like, but deadlifts I think can help with trap mass and I don't miss a session of deads each week. I'm crazy like that, hahaha.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^ Yes forgot to metion that . Good point. Deads are crucial to trap development .


----------



## wisco (Dec 13, 2011)

Throw in cable shrugs for some serious pump and break down.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like behind the back shrugs.They hit hard and i also like high pulley rows for more of the middle traps and posterior delts


----------



## fitnessallday (Dec 14, 2011)

The same grip as my conventional deads.


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

Here too.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2011)

fitnessallday said:


> The same grip as my conventional deads.


 

x2

I've also noticed that different neck postions work better for me.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 18, 2011)

pretend you're getting ready to lift a car.  This would probably be the place that would be more natural for you.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Normally about shoulder width, but sometimes I use a snatch grip.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 18, 2011)

both give the same results. Do whatever is more comfortable for you


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 18, 2011)

I used to love barbell shrugs shoulder width grip with really heavy weight. Now that my back isn't so great I use dumbells and am liking it a lot more. Things change man.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 19, 2011)

I think shoulder width is just easier for grip.  Too wide and I slip more.


----------

